# BRP S7 width?



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Bud.. Can you tell me which one of your stock car bodies are the widest? I have a couple of your GTP sports 4 1/2" wide. But the wedge nose slips under the walls. So I used the stock car that came with the new V2 kit. Worked great. Protected the front wheels and gave good down force. But its weathered and needs replaced.

Which do you recommend for good wheel coverage and down force without a wedge front. Looking for a good wing mount as well.

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will check Thursday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry I forgot will try to remember today.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The Corvette may be the next widest with a blunt nose. 4.400 wide.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Bud. Heres a old link

http://www.brpracing.com/18bodypics.html


----------

